

So, I quit my job and built a startup. Here's Why and How. - closedbracket
http://blog.eval.me/why-i-quit-my-job-to-build-eval-me

======
EgoAntGames
I love stories like this. It takes a lot of courage to quit your day job and
pursue your dreams. This seems like a great idea, I hope it works out!

